

China stocks tumble again after premier Li Keqiang fails to mention crisis - tokenadult
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2015/jul/07/china-stocks-tumble-again-after-premier-li-keqiang-fails-to-mention-crisis

======
tokenadult
Besides the reporting from _The Guardian_ opening this thread, the commentary
from _The Economist_ blogs is interesting too for an economic perspective on
what is mostly a political story.

[http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2015/07/chinas-s...](http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2015/07/chinas-
stockmarket-crash)

